# new coder needs help with PIP reduction - Need help with CPT(s) for the following pro



## ggparker14 (Jun 11, 2011)

Need help with CPT(s) for the following procedure: reduction of finger PIP dislocation.

ER dictated note reads: The finer ws anesthetized with digital block one percent plain lidocaine and the dislocation ws reduced easily.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 11, 2011)

Look at 26770.  You may need the HCPCS Level II modifier to identify the finger. 26770 has a 90 day global so append modifier -54 for surgical care only. 

For the E/M service with supporting documentation, append modifier -57.


----------

